# Woodturning scrapers- decisions to be made



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

I have the set of Beni best tools from a year ago when I started and as I learn more and wear on them more I need to get replacements. Next I. Line is a scraper for doing bowls.

I normally use a 5/8 that's only 1/4" thick with a negative rake 70/30 grind. I may switch that to a 35/35 once I get a new one tho.

I know Thompson tools are great and I have a fondness for Henry Taylor kryo tools

I have looked at most if not all videos on scrapers so I figure I need something thick, about 1 1/4" wide left hand bowl scraper. Question is do I go for the Thompson because of the superior metal even tho it's only 5/16" thick or do I go with something else? 
This bowl was my first ever natural edge. Still wet as all heck.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

My original scrapers were Sorby 1/4 X 1"wide and I did not use them a lot (probably due to flex/vibration). I now have heavier duty ones 3/8 X 1.5" that is much nicer to use. In retrospect, I sometimes wish that I had gone with a 1/2 X 1" because the 1.5 wide is almost too large for many boxes. For boxes you would probably need a round nose rather than the left hand grind for bowls.
Nothing at all against Doug's tools but depending on your total needs you may want to consider the Packard (made by Hamlet) heavy duty scrapers.
http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=packard&Category_Code=tools-pkrd-exhdscr


----------



## cdaniels (Apr 16, 2014)

that was one of the scrapers I was looking at. A lot of videos I see (the only way I have to learn) says to get the thickest scraper you can. I just wasn't sure if it was a worthwhile tradeoff to go with a thicker tool made of softer M2 vs a thinner scraper made of stronger steel for edge retension


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

If were in the market would seriously look at Packard brand made by Hamlet next would be Henry Taylor 3/8" round nose scraper. 
1st choice

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=100163&Category_Code=tools-pkrd-exhdscr

2nd choice

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=100164&Category_Code=tools-pkrd-exhdscr

3rd choice

http://www.packardwoodworks.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Store_Code=packard&Product_Code=104049&Category_Code=tools-tayl-diam-hds

Hamlet & Henry Taylor share the same mailing address in Sheffield England.

Already own ¼", 5/16", & ½" scrapers so not in the market for new ones. My tools normally cone from Craft Supplies, Packard, or Thompson. JMHO, think Packard has the best brand selection of turning tools.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

> I just wasn t sure if it was a worthwhile tradeoff to go with a thicker tool made of softer M2 vs a thinner scraper made of stronger steel for edge retension
> - cdaniels


Unless some folks have used both it may well be that it can only to be decided by yourself without much input.
The Packard I linked to is 1/2 X 1" for $90, The Thompson "Monster Scraper" is 1/2 X 1-1/8" for $150. 
I believe the Packard has a 7" blade where the Thompson states 12" but I am sure that includes the tang so it is probably 9" blade so there is a value there.


----------



## Wildwood (Jul 22, 2012)

Another Robo Hippy video, he is just one of many turners that prefer scrapers to gouges but will see using both turning bowls. Point here is keep an open mind because different bowl designs or different species of wood may require different tools & techniques. Eventually every turner will find that piece of wood that defies any tool you use on it.






My scrappers pretty old and not used that much prefer to cut verus scrap. All of my scrapers are HSS and really don't see a need for exotic steel bit that's just me.


----------

